# G4003 Stand Modification



## abrace (Jan 23, 2016)

Started working on my G4003G stand modification today. Putting a set of 3/8" thick 2" angle iron 'outriggers' on it.

       Got some leveling feet from McMasters, 5/8" shank. Going to drill holes at each end of the angle iron and install the feel. There will be a total of 8 feet, 4 per stand.

       Used 6011 welding rod running about 90A. I don't stick weld often, took a class last summer, and I am currently in my second class. I am not super proud of all of these welds...one side definitely came out better than the other. My rod angle was off on the bad side, and like any good welder  I weld over the welds I didn't like, so they are nice fat and goopy.

        I using stick welding vs mig because I wanted the practice, this is thick metal, and of questionable quality 

        I intentionally am welding the angle iron to the side, vs placing the angle iron underneath the stand to cradle it, because I wanted a wider stance for the stand.

         I will continue to post pics as I move along.





---Aaron


----------



## dlane (Jan 23, 2016)

Hope you didn't weld  the angle iron with the cords under them 

Edit: ok wheels 
Outa be good


----------



## dave2176 (Jan 24, 2016)

Are you going to connect the two pieces of angle iron to keep the stands from pushing apart? I guess I'm assuming you'll add feet to those for leveling.


----------



## abrace (Jan 24, 2016)

dlane said:


> Hope you didn't weld  the angle iron with the cords under them
> 
> Outa be good



Hehehe, no, I welded it on its side flat and stood it up to take the picture. There is a gap between the angle and the floor, 1/2" to be exact. That way if I put the leveling feet all the way up, the stand will be pretty much at the same height as stock if that is what I desire.



dave2176 said:


> Are you going to connect the two pieces of angle iron to keep the stands from pushing apart? I guess I'm assuming you'll add feet to those for leveling.



Yes, I am using leveling feet but no I am not planning on connecting the angle on the stands together. My concern about doing that was making it all too rigid and impacting my ability to shim/level the stands as I have read that was an issue. I was concerned about the top heavy nature of the stand and it falling backwards...this widens its stance.

I haven't spent a lot of time looking into the lathe installation procedure, but the top of the stand has some large tapped holes in it that I assume lines up with holes in the lathe's base and it gets bolted to the stand. If that is the case that should reduce/eliminate the stands wanting to spread apart.

Do you guys think I need some horizontal members connecting the angle iron together? I am not against that if it is necessary. I suppose I could always use less rigid angle, like some 1/8" thick stuff.

---Aaron


----------



## dave2176 (Jan 24, 2016)

There's probably no such thing as too rigid. Guys have been talking about filling the stands with concrete recently. At least put a foot in the inside hole to keep the stands from pushing away from each other, not so much to interfere with leveling. The threaded holes in the top are to bolt the lathe to. Also stay away from rubber cushioned feet. 
Dave


----------



## abrace (Jan 24, 2016)

Feet I got have hard nylon bottoms, not rubber. They are the heavy duty ones from McMasters good for 600lbs each.

I am not sure I understand what you are suggesting with a foot in the inside hole to keep the stands from spreading.

---Aaron


----------



## dave2176 (Jan 24, 2016)

The stands come with 4 holes in each for leveling feet. If you put a foot in one hole on the inside (3 per stand) I think it might work better. Doesn't  have the hold much weight, just keep the stand from bending or twisting over time. I have the same lathe and while the stands are adequate they aren't that tough, particularly the left one that takes most of the weight is what would concern me supporting it on only one side.


----------



## abrace (Jan 24, 2016)

dave2176 said:


> The stands come with 4 holes in each for leveling feet. If you put a foot in one hole on the inside (3 per stand) I think it might work better. Doesn't  have the hold much weight, just keep the stand from bending or twisting over time. I have the same lathe and while the stands are adequate they aren't that tough, particularly the left one that takes most of the weight is what would concern me supporting it on only one side.



Oh, I get what you are saying now. I would be concerned about all the load on one side too. I must not have been clear in my previous post, I am using 4 feet per side. I just finished drilling out the 5/8" holes in the angle iron...Here is a shot of one side.

Any concerns with this approach?


----------



## planeflyer21 (Jan 24, 2016)

Interesting approach.  Looking at the stand/cabinet without the machine on top, it appears that it is already reinforced with angle iron at the corners that run front to rear.  How thick is the sheet metal of the stand body?

I've stumbled into a 4003 standard with a stand, which looks less substantial than your stand.  Already thinking of ways to reinforce the stand.  I like your angle idea!  Was also looking at using maybe 1/4" or 3/8" plate on the top of each side to provide a more substantial mounting surface.



dave2176 said:


> Are you going to connect the two pieces of angle iron to keep the stands from pushing apart? I guess I'm assuming you'll add feet to those for leveling.



My plan was to weld an X-brace across the back of the stands, connecting them together.


----------



## abrace (Jan 24, 2016)

planeflyer21 said:


> Interesting approach.  Looking at the stand/cabinet without the machine on top, it appears that it is already reinforced with angle iron at the corners that run front to rear.  How thick is the sheet metal of the stand body?



That actually isn't angle iron, it is roughly 3/8" thick steel flat bar stock that runs on the sides from the front to the rear. This is where the factory holes are located to support bolting/leveling feet. My angle iron actually covers up a big hole in the sheet metal where you can put your hands in to access the bolts if you bolt it to the ground or put leveling feet  through their holes, This 3/8" bar is only welded to the front and back sheet metal with a bead about 2" wide or so, with the front one doing nothing since that is where the footprint of the stand kicks out for what appears to be aesthetic reasons. It is also welded to the side of the stand with another 2" bead near the front and the back...basically it is only welded at the corners. All the weight is transferred down to that point.

All the weight of the lathe comes down the sheetmetal on the side anyways due to the way the ground lathe mount is at the top...and underneath that ground lathe mount they welded a piece of steel that stiffens up the top significantly and transfers load to the sides even more thoroughly.

I have more welds on my angle iron than the factory used, probably overkill.

The sheet metal on this stand is serious business. It is about 3/16" steel. More than up to the challenge. Aside from the door mechanism and hinges, this stand is built right.



planeflyer21 said:


> I've stumbled into a 4003 standard with a stand, which looks less substantial than your stand.  Already thinking of ways to reinforce the stand.  I like your angle idea!  Was also looking at using maybe 1/4" or 3/8" plate on the top of each side to provide a more substantial mounting surface.
> 
> My plan was to weld an X-brace across the back of the stands, connecting them together.



I may do the same thing, I will see how it feels when I get the lathe on top of it.

I am also considering just bolting some angle iron between the two stands and use it to hold up shelving...should provide some stiffness and also some utility. We will see.

---Aaron


----------



## planeflyer21 (Jan 25, 2016)

Like that shelving idea.  Keep 'em coming Aaron!


----------



## mhagadorn (Jan 28, 2016)

I have my lathe bench sucked up to my basement block wall with turnbuckles.  I find it helps with relatively light and small machines.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dave2176 (Jan 28, 2016)

mhagadorn said:


> I have my lathe bench sucked up to my basement block wall with turnbuckles.  I find it helps with relatively light and small machines.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you elaborate? Are you using a machine with a stand like this one? Does the building anchor help the behavior?
Dave


----------



## mhagadorn (Jan 29, 2016)

Dave, 
That is the setup I have to anchor the bench for my G4903 lathe to the wall.  I had a similar setup for my South Bend.  

Two turn buckles essentially clamping the bench to the wall.  I snug up the turn buckles after leveling the lathe, and recheck level of course.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abrace (Feb 7, 2016)

Figured I would post a progress picture. Finally got all the coats of paint on. I sanded both stands to take the gloss off and then applied Rustoleum brush-on hammered green finish to ensure it would match. Came out pretty good. Paint feels tough, time will tell.

Flash on the camera accentuated the brush strokes. The yellow where the angle iron meets the stand and at the bend of the angle iron itself is actually the overhead light reflecting on the gloss..the yellow isn't there.

The rustoleum paint exceeded my expectations and looks better than I hoped. It is a close match to the Grizzly green, but not perfect, hence why I painted the entire stand.

Doing this in my garage since my shop is still under construction.


----------

